# Musikdownloads



## clown44 (2. Februar 2013)

Da ich öfters mal Musik downloade, bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einer entsprechenden Seite. Zur Zeit besorge ich meine Musik bei Musicload.



PS: An Flatrates bin ich nicht interessiert.


----------



## hor1z0n (2. Februar 2013)

itunes store, amazon oder google play music (mit der zusätzlichen cloud funktion bis 20.000 die dann auch in 320kbps Quali geladen werden können sehr praktisch.)


----------



## Marule (8. Februar 2013)

Amazon ist mein Favorit..


----------



## Lexx (8. Februar 2013)

Tausch-Parties..  ? Wie in alten Zeiten..

Freunde, oder besser FreundINNEN (Fratzenbuch?) einladen, 
was feines kochen,ein paar Flaschen, Kisten oder "sonstiges" breitstellen.. 
BEREITstellen. 
SIE müssen dir das wohl wert sein.
Rechner, Sitz- und Liegegelegenheiten und ausreichend Ports am Switch/Hub 
bereithalten, die Akustik passt ?

DAS macht Eindruck.. und, ähm.. nähere Details will ich nicht mehr wissen.. :p

Lol, breitstellen, freud'scher Vertipper..


----------



## Westfale_09 (8. Februar 2013)

Für die härteren Bässe ist Hardtunes auch gut geeignet.  Dort bekommste sehr viele Sachen in Sachen Hardstyle und Hardcore.


----------



## clown44 (9. Februar 2013)

Marule schrieb:


> Amazon ist mein Favorit..


 
Momentan tendiere ich auch in die Richtung


----------

